# Are women's pelvises affected by bass?



## syc0path

I don't remember where (it's been many years), but I've heard a myth that becuz of the way a woman's pelvis is shaped for childbirth, it tends to resonate differently than a man's pelvis does when exposed to loud bass. And supposedly this explains why some, many, or even most women get horny when riding in a car w/ loud bass. Over the years I've had a lot of girls tell me that the bass made them horny, but is it becuz of the shape of their pelvis?

Have u guys ever heard this myth, and more importantly, is there any truth to it? I tried searching online, but didn't find anything.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

There used to be a lot of talk about how a 33hz tone will make a girl cream their panties. My buddy claims to have pulled it off with a girl he worked with also, no luck with his wife though. She doesn't like sex and literally goes months without "giving it up".


----------



## DavidRam

syc0path said:


> I don't remember where (it's been many years), but I've heard a myth that becuz of the way a woman's pelvis is shaped for childbirth, it tends to resonate differently than a man's pelvis does when exposed to loud bass. And supposedly this explains why some, many, or even most women get horny when riding in a car w/ loud bass. Over the years I've had a lot of girls tell me that the bass made them horny, but is it becuz of the shape of their pelvis?
> 
> Have u guys ever heard this myth, and more importantly, is there any truth to it? I tried searching online, but didn't find anything.


This video seems to validate what you are saying... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH18cR6BmRg


----------



## stills

EVERYTHING has a resonant frequency.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

stills said:


> EVERYTHING has a resonant frequency.


I need to figure out what frequency makes my berries resonate. I've had that sensation before and it was awkwardly pleasurable.:surprised:


----------



## OldSchoolAddict

35Hz and down at 150db will make any woman spring a leak


----------



## Lycancatt

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I need to figure out what frequency makes my berries resonate. I've had that sensation before and it was awkwardly pleasurable.:surprised:



51 and 66 hz works very well on males, try standing in front of 16 horn loaded fifteens playing older jungle with the higher bass lines..its akward as the soundguy lol.

friend got his gf at the time to be very happy lying on his Nissan pulsar hatch with 3 audiobahn 12s under it, my mom looked out the window to yell at us for making all that bass and basicly watched this neighborhood girl jiggle and shake to a happy ending..that was not a fun conversation.


----------



## SQLnovice

I wonder if that song "it's all about the bass" was inspired by these videos.


----------



## cajunner

OldSchoolAddict said:


> 35Hz and down at 150db will make any woman spring a leak


not sure urinary incontinence is what is being discussed here...


----------



## OldSchoolAddict

cajunner said:


> not sure urinary incontinence is what is being discussed here...


Oh I though We we're getting kinky


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Just hope she's not a gusher and makes a mess...


----------



## OldSchoolAddict

That's what leather is for lol


----------



## #1BigMike

*You Guys are down right HILARIOUS LOL​*


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

In the south leather can be a bad bad thing on a hot summer day. Makes me holler "OOOOOHHHHHHH AUNT JEMIMA!!! I do like me some white leather though. I go cloth every time when buying a vehicle because of how much I sweat. And people wonder how I can drink 2-3 gallons of water a day when working or fishing in the heat.


----------



## Bminus

Hillbilly SQ said:


> In the south leather can be a bad bad thing on a hot summer day. Makes me holler "OOOOOHHHHHHH AUNT JEMIMA!!! I do like me some white leather though. I go cloth every time when buying a vehicle because of how much I sweat. And people wonder how I can drink 2-3 gallons of water a day when working or fishing in the heat.


i AGREE with this 100%. Leather is the last choice on a vehicle down here. And the past few trips to the lake I've made, I went through about 10 bottles of water in an 8 hour period. 100 Degrees and 100% Humidity aint nothing to play with LOL


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Bminus said:


> i AGREE with this 100%. Leather is the last choice on a vehicle down here. And the past few trips to the lake I've made, I went through about 10 bottles of water in an 8 hour period. 100 Degrees and 100% Humidity aint nothing to play with LOL


When me and my buddy are camping and fishing a 28 pack of bottled water will last us about a day. I drink 20 of them and he drinks the remaining 8. We're both big guys...me around 250 and him in the 270 range. It blows his mind how I MIGHT piss twice during the day while drinking all that water. My rule of thumb is to drink a bottle every half hour when out in the heat. It REALLY gets hot in a black and green boat with dark charcoal carpet. When I order my new one next year I'll get the lightest color carpet available and white or light gray seats. And as much as I'd like to color the fiberglass black as main color, yellow stripes, and red pins for a sporty look I'll probably end up going mostly white with blue stripes and silver or red pins. Traditional and boring but more classy in my opinion. And will match my white truck. My black Sierra was pretty but showed dirt too easy and generated heat like no one's biddniss. So, what was this thread about again? Oh, making girls cream their panties:laugh:


----------



## WTF1978

If there's any truth to this I'm getting my Velodyne FSR 15 back from my brother tomorrow... Ive been married for 13 years and we've been together since high school. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## syc0path

I think many of us know from experience that women get horny from loud bass. My question is really about how the bass causes the horny-ness. The pelvis theory makes sense, but that doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## rxonmymind

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I need to figure out what frequency makes my berries resonate. I've had that sensation before and it was awkwardly pleasurable.:surprised:


Whoa. Way too much info.


----------



## jasonwilliam

hahaha that's why they say "I'm all about the bass, 'bout the bass" lol


----------



## Regus

I was under the impression (from what I read in car audio magazines) that it was a specific part of the female anatomy (it rhymes with "jitter hiss") that was sensitive to bass frequencies, 33Hz being the frequency most often cited - I even own a car magazine entitled "33Hz".

On a scientific/anatomical note, I'm just wondering how the wavelengths in question, being as long as they are, bear any relation to this in terms of resonant frequencies...


----------



## redit

I haven't found anything in car audio that does the trick, but for a couple of girlfriends 10k RPM was the sweet spot on my old CBR600.


----------



## vwdave

I think it all depends on the female. My wife as an example, all 33hz turned up gets me is "hey, thrum that down. What are you trying to do, make me deaf?"


----------

